# Goose's first experience with snow.



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

So fun! Snow is a bucket list item for me with mine. Maizie has only seen a little bit when she was a pup.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> So fun! Snow is a bucket list item for me with mine. Maizie has only seen a little bit when she was a pup.


I will be so happy when you all get to enjoy snow! Snow is like one of the best things you can enjoy with your dog.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is Noelle. I am very, very, very, very, very, very, jealous. My mom refuses to make it snow. I asked. Then I asked again. Then I pleaded. Then I begged. My mom still will not make it snow! She makes it cold. My mom makes it sleet. My mom teased me with wintery mix. And I am all upset. Why won’t my mom make it snow? I came on Poodle Forum to calm down, and what do I see? I sees a dog that is not ME having fun in the snow. Ugh! It’s not fair! Will someone, anyone, please ask my mom to make it snow? I think my mom is malfunctioning.

A very jealous and angry
Noelle 

Ahem. This is Noelle’s mom. I don’t know how she got my iPad. Please excuse her outburst. I just informed her we are having a green Christmas and she did not take it well.

Terribly sorry,
Click


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Poor Asta -never seen snow. Maybe a trek north will settle him down.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper loves to play in snow. He digs in it and stuffs his snoot in the holes he digs, then shows off his snowy little snoot. He encourages me to get out and walk (and play) in the snow!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Click-N-Treat said:


> This is Noelle. I am very, very, very, very, very, very, jealous. My mom refuses to make it snow. I asked. Then I asked again. Then I pleaded. Then I begged. My mom still will not make it snow! She makes it cold. My mom makes it sleet. My mom teased me with wintery mix. And I am all upset. Why won’t my mom make it snow? I came on Poodle Forum to calm down, and what do I see? I sees a dog that is not ME having fun in the snow. Ugh! It’s not fair! Will someone, anyone, please ask my mom to make it snow? I think my mom is malfunctioning.
> 
> A very jealous and angry
> Noelle
> ...


Dear Noelle,

This is Goose. I am so sorry your mom has refused to make it snow for you😢 But I am also very surprise to find out that she's the weather lady too!! I'm currently trying to ship some snow to you, but it starts melting when I put it in a box and I'm not sure why it melts🧐

Love
Goose

Hi, Click, this is Goose's mom. I'm not sure how Goose unlocked my phone🤨 and I really wonder how Noelle got a hold of your iPad too. It makes me wonder how many post are actually from member's pets! 

Merry Xmas,
Fenris-Wolf


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Poor Asta -never seen snow. Maybe a trek north will settle him down.


That would be an amazing experience🙂 Merry Xmas!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PowersPup said:


> Topper loves to play in snow. He digs in it and stuffs his snoot in the holes he digs, then shows off his snowy little snoot. He encourages me to get out and walk (and play) in the snow!


That's so precious🥺🥰 and awesome. I love when dogs encourage us to run and play with them. The last 2 dogs that I had loved to play and run in the snow and it was a must that we played and ran in the snow. I hope that Goose will like to play and run in it when it gets deep. Merry Xmas!


----------

